# bearings in steering neck



## Duck77619 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a 53 Schwinn Panther, Bought it already restored and do not know too much about some of the components. My bike has a terrible squeak in the steering when I ride. What is the safest way to inspect/grease these bearings?  Dont want to jack up my paint or chrome. I have a 52 girls panther Im going to restore but have a project to finish before I start another. Any help would be great.
Robert Clifton


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 8, 2014)

This should help:

http://sheldonbrown.com/headsets.html


----------



## Duck77619 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks.... That'll do it.


----------

